# Just took Paramedic Registry



## drico2006 (Feb 8, 2014)

Well this was my 3rd try. First time I ran out of time at 95 questions (yea I know... Im a slow test taker). 2nd time I finished at 80 questions and failed. Well I just took it about an hour ago... and I went the distance at 150 questions. The only bad thing is that I ran out of time on question 150. Yes I know, the stars and planets were lined up, I have horrible luck. Anyways, I was on question 130 when I had about alittle over 2 minutes left, so I started skimming through the questions quickly and answered quickly. I got to question 140 with about 15-20 seconds left, and actually completely guessed the next 9 questions. I didn't read them, just guessed them. When I made to question 150, the time ran out. So now im stuck here feeling like crap and hating this stupid registry test. Im pretty sure I probably failed since I ran out of time. I wont be taking it no more after today.

It just annoys me cause when it comes to being out there on the field, I know my stuff... im just not good at taking test.

Btw I already passed all my skills. Passed on first try. Tbh, I thought they were rather easy. Just cant seem to pass this written.


----------



## MrJones (Feb 8, 2014)

So you had no tests in your Paramedic class then? 

I know that probably sounds hard-hearted, but think about it. If you're really not good at taking tests you've been dealing with the problem from day one, so you likely wouldn't feel the need to point out your problems on this particular test. Not to mention that you've probably developed some strategies to deal with your testing issues.

On the other hand, take comfort in the knowledge that I work with a medic who took six - count 'em, six - tries to pass registry.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 8, 2014)

I am also not very sympathetic to the "poor test taker" defense. Bottom line is that the test is not very difficult if you (a) know how to read the question and (b) have sufficient knowledge to qualify/disqualify answers appropriately. With so many apps and programs out there to assist you in these two areas, saying you're a "bad test taker" just doesn't cut it. 

I hope you passed but I hope more that you are as good as you seem to think you are in the practical setting.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 9, 2014)

As a test writer for the NREMT; I take offense to the _stupid test_ remark. Those _stupid test_ as each question goes through a thorough set of scrutiny, review(s) and proposed review test question. 

Not to be harsh, but one needs to consider after repetitive taking tests if you might have test taking anxiety or simply cannot grasp the material.  Just because one has competent skills, *Does Not Reflect* they have a thourough understanding of the material, remember they are *only* testing to see if one has a basic understanding to be able to provide care safely to the public. 

Good luck in your testing, if still having a problem, then I would suggest a good refresher. There maybe areas that might need clarity 

R/r 911


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 9, 2014)

Well said!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 9, 2014)

What do you mean "I won't be taking it no more after today"?
You're going to give up after paying all the money and spending all the time???!

Go through a refresher. Buy the JB Navigate Test Prep app for your iPhone and drill the info. Part of the test is making decisions in a timely fashion. You need to read the question, determine what it is asking and make a decision based off of your knowledge and the information provided. Decision making is a field skill as well. 

Suck it up, figure out where you are weak and kick the test in the teeth.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 9, 2014)

Or perhaps the OP realized that he/she lacks the requisite knowledge to work in the field. There's no shame in saying, "hey, maybe this isn't for me".


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 9, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Or perhaps the OP realized that he/she lacks the requisite knowledge to work in the field. There's no shame in saying, "hey, maybe this isn't for me".



True. One would think that decision would be made during the internship, though. While I'm not going to offer the OP much sympathy, I'll give him/her one more push into the ring.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 9, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Or perhaps the OP realized that he/she lacks the requisite knowledge to work in the field. There's no shame in saying, "hey, maybe this isn't for me".



I have been pushing for this type of honesty for decades. I once heard an ER Doc once say: "_A lot people would love to travel in space but; not everyone can be an astronaut".._ 

I have seen some fail exams and then later become a physician and seen some that just had test anxiety. This is why entry screening is so important and continuation of monitoring process. 

It does not really matter how great you might perform or be, if one cannot pass the license or certification. 

R/r 911


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 9, 2014)

I believe we're doing paramedic candidates a disservice by allowing 6 opportunities to attain NREMT certification. But nobody wants to be the bad guy and say, "sorry. This job is isn't for you"


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 9, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I believe we're doing paramedic candidates a disservice by allowing 6 opportunities to attain NREMT certification. But nobody wants to be the bad guy and say, "sorry. This job is isn't for you"



If they truly lack the ability or requisite knowledge, then I believe the failure has occurred long before the 6th attempt. By then you've had a Paramedic program director, clinical nurse(s), and a paramedic preceptor who all should have seen the deficiencies and cut them short. If the person was able to get past all those expert resources, either the student knows the material or those involved have failed to do their job. I would imagine that there is either a reading comprehension issue or some sort of anxiety that is causing them to fail. Both of these considerations can be addressed and worked through. Either way, I'm not offering sympathy, just maybe a better plan.


----------



## MrJones (Feb 9, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I believe we're doing paramedic candidates a disservice by allowing 6 opportunities to attain NREMT certification. But nobody wants to be the bad guy and say, "sorry. This job is isn't for you"



Agree 100%. I have limited confidence in the skills and knowledge of the medic I referred to earlier who needed 6 tries to pass. And, to add fuel to the fire of another, vaguely related controversial topic, he's the product of a university's Paramedic degree program.


----------



## mpc83 (Feb 27, 2014)

I had a guy in my class who had tested and refreshed through 3 different paramedic classes... thats 18 tests he took BEFORE he got into my medic class.... just found out he passed his test the "first" time he took it this set. I take my test in 3 weeks and pray to pass the first time, yes its nerve wrecking but come on if you know it well...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 27, 2014)

Sheesh. You can do that? I thought 6 was too many. I agree with the "maybe this isn't for you" ideology. Like the man said, you're doing everyone related to the process as well as future patients a disservice.  It shouldn't be a "handle feelings with care" type of process. It should be cut and dry, much like other professional certifications/licensure requirements.

You get a few "oops" redos, and then you're out.

Part of the reason people look at others in our field and think "If he can do it... I can do it.."  No one looks at doctors, Navy SEALs, or (as mentioned earlier) astronauts and says that.


----------

